

Forget your blog: 5 reasons to keep a personal log - robertgaal
http://www.53miles.com/archives/forget-your-blog-5-reasons-to-keep-a-personal-log
There is a scene in the movie Weird Science where the main character looks up something in his so-called 'log'. "You keep a diary!?", the other geek asks. "No, of course not! Teenage girls keep a diary, I keep a log". Here's why you should too.
======
skmurphy
The book the "Artist's Way at Work" by Mark Bryan, Julia Cameron, and
Catherine Allen offers an approach called "morning pages" that is similar to a
log but helps to overcome writers block (as well as act as a refinery for
written pieces still percolating). Some references:

<http://www.artistswayatwork.com/>

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/0688166350>

<http://paperartstudio.tripod.com/artistsway/id3.html>

although the book encourages you to write them in longhand I found that typing
on a laptop in a coffee shop or library or anywhere that was different from
where I normally worked (to break association with work space) worked for me.

